# questions regarding ADBA



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

So I was checking out ADBA.com and see there single registration form. It says in order to register with them you need at least a 3 gen ped. 

Do I understand then that if a person has there dogs registered w a less recognized registry, for 3 generations or more that they can then register there dogs w ADBA?

Or does it have to be 3 generations of only ADBA dogs?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think only ADBA, UKC and AKC pedigrees are accepted, but I am not certain, I'm sure there are people much more knowledgeable than I am who can give you a better answer.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As far as I know the UKC and AKC are the only two registries that the ADBA recognizes.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I would call them to be for sure but I agree with the above on this, there was tons of fly by night registries especially with the APBT, but since the ADBA has seen their cash cow flying out the window with BSL they might accept more since they have started registering other breeds of dogs.


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

there are certain registries the adba will not accept like CKC.
THey do accept ADBA, UKC, AKC and I believe NKC paperwork. And they do require 3 generations from any of these registries to single register your dog


----------

